# Bladesmith's holding back on kitchen knives?



## stereo.pete (Aug 18, 2013)

This post was inspired by Aaron Wilburn's dagger posted in his sub-forum. I wanted to share pictures of non-kitchen related knives to show what is out there. I was never a knife nut until I found my love for cooking and that of course led to an increased appreciation for fine kitchen cutlery. Since I've been obsessed with kitchen knives and now beginning to dabble in the creation of knives I've been absolutely amazed and what people can create. Here are a few pictures to get your attention and I highly recommend you peruse the rest of the photos in the link below. 

Here's a few....





























Photos are credited to Coop and I highly recommending going through all 44 pages of his thread linked here... http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/612884-SharpByCoop--Gallery-of-Handmade-Knives Without a doubt he has photographed some of the most beautiful knives ever made.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 18, 2013)

Pete,
You have good taste in knives.
All of these are beauties.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow. I miss that Broadwell character.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 19, 2013)

Those are all stunning! But the Foster/Broadwell and the one by Don are my two favorites. I have an insane love for all things hamon related, and Don and Burt are incredibly well known for theirs.

Gorgeous knives!


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 21, 2013)

Broadwell used to be a maker here. a couple of mattrud's pics.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 21, 2013)

from Kalaeb's sale page










Love the inlay of the B on the blade.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 21, 2013)

I was a knife knut decades before I wielded, or even saw, my first quality Japanese kitchen knife.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 22, 2013)

I like Damascus...but I never could really get a feel for it. The stainless clad stuff with a high carbon random pattern cutting edge is as close as my 'like' for the stuff gets (meaning something I'd like to make myself). There's one by Burt Foster on KF that's just stunning. Like fog over water.






Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate all of it from a technical standpoint (its hard enough to get a monosteel blade right), and stuff like Devin makes just floors me. But visually, hamon and a gorgeous profile...with quality and functional design, along with a flawless execution are the things that do it for me.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 22, 2013)

Kyle Royer, a relatively new MS.


----------

